# New Predator Motor Installed!



## geocachenut (Nov 3, 2013)

Replaced the old 5 HP Tecumseh today on my Craftsman (some were made by MTD). That motor runs like a champ! Quiet, and very powerful. Made a few passes in 1st and 2nd gear (the old R1 and R2), and noticed that it slipped a bit? Wondering if its time to change the "rubber wheel" for lack of a better word? I'm not so sure I'm going to be able to change the gearbox and planetary gears around on this one. Looks a little different than the MTD's I've seen on here....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats on the motor change. the rubber wheel is usually called a friction disc. how are the belts


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Your blower might be a murry blower.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Check the rubber on the friction disk to see if it has any chunks missing from it replace it if damaged or worn badly. Also clean the friction plate off well with alcohol or brake cleaner or carburetor cleaner sometimes they have grease or oil residue on it and that can make the drive slip. As to the belt you can adjust the tensioner a bit to help. If the belt is worn or glazed badly then replace with a power rated belt


----------



## Bain (Nov 22, 2012)

Moar power!


----------

